# What is the best waterfowl pump shotgun?



## Booger Bear (Mar 8, 2017)

I want to buy a good pump.  
Any Ideas?


----------



## Hoss78 (Mar 8, 2017)

870. Wingmaster if possible.


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2017)

Hoss78 said:


> 870. Wingmaster if possible.



yup!


----------



## chase870 (Mar 8, 2017)

870 Hands down


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2017)

870, the good version, has stood the test of time.  Many like the Benelli pump.  I haven't used it so I can't say.


----------



## JMB (Mar 8, 2017)

The one that you shoot the best. 

I've never seen an issue with older 870s, Browning BPS, and Model 12s. Can't say the same for Benelli and the others.


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> 870, the good version, has stood the test of time.  Many like the Benelli pump.  I haven't used it so I can't say.



i'd say it's just okay.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Mar 8, 2017)

I like the Browning BPS.  Honestly though, pump shotguns are 120 year old technology. Find the one that fits you and fits your budget.  870s and Mossberg 500's have killed millions of ducks over the years. If thats what you like and can afford get it.  If you like the Benellis or Brownings and can afford it, get one of those.  They all work pretty well.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have shot duck with the same 870 for over 45 years and seen All the makes and models of shotguns and  from the  experience I  have in the duck blind Remington Wingmaster 870 is my weapon of choice when the ducks attack my decoys and I have to defend them.It's never  stopped working with any ammo I run in it and a old Duck hunter named it meat a long time ago  (BANG -MEAT) IMO the 870 is the best duck gun made.....


----------



## locknut (Mar 11, 2017)

I had bad experiences with the BPS when hunting salt water marsh.  They may have fixed the problems, or I may have just owned a dud, but back in the late 80's we hunted the Texas coast every year.  Every time we went out there, my BPS would quit shooting, and we would have to tear down the trigger assembly every night and clean it.  Didn't have that problem with any other guns, and the BPS only had that problem when hunting coastal marsh.  But it had the exact same problem, every time.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2017)

locknut said:


> I had bad experiences with the BPS when hunting salt water marsh.  They may have fixed the problems, or I may have just owned a dud, but back in the late 80's we hunted the Texas coast every year.  Every time we went out there, my BPS would quit shooting, and we would have to tear down the trigger assembly every night and clean it.  Didn't have that problem with any other guns, and the BPS only had that problem when hunting coastal marsh.  But it had the exact same problem, every time.


I shot a BPS for some years in 12 and 10. The first BPS I had wouldnt shot or pump easy. The next 4 BPS shotguns I owned did not have that problem. The only reason I dont shot one now is because I have a hand condition that pretty much made me go to autos.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2017)

Chewbaka81 said:


> I like the Browning BPS.  Honestly though, pump shotguns are 120 year old technology. Find the one that fits you and fits your budget.  870s and Mossberg 500's have killed millions of ducks over the years. If thats what you like and can afford get it.  If you like the Benellis or Brownings and can afford it, get one of those.  They all work pretty well.


 This guy shoots my old 10 gauge and he has destroyed a bunch of ducks with it.


----------



## locknut (Mar 11, 2017)

Not gonna argue with KKD.  I am sure that he has shot A LOTS  more ducks than I have on the marsh.  I was just passing on my experience, as limited as that may be.  Take it for what is worth, and buy the gun that you want to.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 12, 2017)

870 Wingmaster IMO, not the 870 that they make today.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 12, 2017)

locknut said:


> Not gonna argue with KKD.  I am sure that he has shot A LOTS  more ducks than I have on the marsh.  I was just passing on my experience, as limited as that may be.  Take it for what is worth, and buy the gun that you want to.


No not taken that way. The problems you had were the same kind of stuff that I had with my first BPS. When I went back to the BPS was because of the screw in choke system. That was around 83. The early model BPS was in the late 70s. I think the gun had problems earlier on that got fixed later.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 12, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> 870 Wingmaster IMO, not the 870 that they make today.


I have an early 870 cheaper model that shoots great ,I have seen problems with recent models.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 12, 2017)

Now I also shot an 835 for a bunch of years and had good service out the Mossberg and the cheap 500 works but it's just cheap.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll vouche for the 870. Ive paddled with mine, droped it in water, had ice on it, and never stopped or failed. The mossbergs are good and I've heard good stuff on benelli's but they rattle too much for me.  Plau I like good ol American made.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2017)

Mossberg 835 has served me well


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 23, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I'll vouche for the 870. Ive paddled with mine, droped it in water, had ice on it, and never stopped or failed. The mossbergs are good and I've heard good stuff on benelli's but they rattle too much for me.  Plau I like good ol American made.


You need a paddle


----------



## HalOutdoors (Mar 24, 2017)

dom said:


> i'd say it's just okay.


I hate it.sold my super90 and got one cause i had it in my head i needed 3 1/2.its malfunctioned more times than any autoloader ive ever had.so I'd throw my vote 870 wingmaster


----------



## Booger Bear (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone have a Remington 887. Looks like it might be the gun for me. What do you think about my choice?


----------



## kingfish (Mar 29, 2017)

Like what everyone else says, it's what fits you best.  I've had a BPS for a long time.  It's like an extension of my arms.  I sawed the bead off the barrel and learned to shoot with both eyes open.  I can't tell you how many ducks I've killed with it.  It just feels right.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 3, 2017)

The new 870s are crap. I bought one as a back up and to let guests use if they didn't have one. Terrible. 
I handled and shot a benelli nova the other day and really liked it . I'll get one to try now. Had an old 870 wingmaster and it's a great gun.


----------



## Dub (Apr 3, 2017)

Benelli SuperNova has done well by me.....granted I've not hunted it near as hard as I wanted to....but it's done well on a couple turkeys and a few ducks.  It's handles 3.5" magnum turkey loads without punishment to the shooter and it's held up to some saturated hunting.

If I get the kayak I'm wanting to get....that SuperNova will be the the gun that goes with me and the Beretta A400 will stay safely at home....until I'm certain I don't roll the thing over, lol.


----------

